# P.K. MANAGEMENT GROUP, INC. Anyone heared of them?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Want to get any insight to this company cause they sent me a vendor packet today....

P.K. MANAGEMENT GROUP, INC.
2103 CORAL WAY – 5TH FLOOR
MIAMI, FLORIDA 33145
ATT: VENDOR MANAGEMENT DEPARTMENT


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> Want to get any insight to this company cause they sent me a vendor packet today....
> 
> P.K. MANAGEMENT GROUP, INC.
> 2103 CORAL WAY – 5TH FLOOR
> ...


Run away. They sent us their pricing matrix. You may cry if you see it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

Are these the guys who come in to show you how to run your company then promise you a certain percentage of increased revenues? (I think that's their name.) Huge waste of money bordering on scam artists. They'll give you business 101 basics and offer to hold your hand, but oh by the way- please give us $ 5,000.00 now and in 2 months etc. while we get you steam rolling into profit nervana. I know of 2 companies that went down this road and neither had anything to show for it except more debt. At least one was too smart to be so $ 35,000.00 stupid . Jury is still out on the other company.

_If that's not what they offer - Never Mind! My mistake._


UPDATE - My wife tells me that the company I am thinking of is called _International Profit Associates_. It has a P in the name so I got that right. This P.K.M. might be the same kind of company but I DON'T REALLY KNOW! Please disregard my post!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

RS Sam said:


> Are these the guys who come in to show you how to run your company then promise you a certain percentage of increased revenues? (I think that's their name.) Huge waste of money bordering on scam artists. They'll give you business 101 basics and offer to hold your hand, but oh by the way- please give us $ 5,000.00 now and in 2 months etc. while we get you steam rolling into profit nervana. I know of 2 companies that went down this road and neither had anything to show for it except more debt. At least one was too smart to be so $ 35,000.00 stupid . Jury is still out on the other company.
> 
> _If that's not what they offer - Never Mind! My mistake._






Sounds like NOW Preservation's scheme.

I told them that their price for "training" was AT LEAST 1 zero too high and with no promise of work............ screw you and ended the call.
Well at least politely told em to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

No these guys were advertising in there email that they were looking for venodors to cover my area so I am guessing they are a regular preservation vendor......


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi I'm just needing to get in a door would you send me the pricing guide they sent so I can decide if I can work with them?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

faiththruu said:


> Hi I'm just needing to get in a door would you send me the pricing guide they sent so I can decide if I can work with them?


PKM is a HUD servicer.


----------

